#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Announcement for Admission to Online Biodiversity Program of IGNOU

## Engineering_Updates

Indira Gandhi National Open Universitys (IGNOU) Chair for Sustainable Development (CSD) announces admission to online Appreciation Program on Sustainable Management of Biodiversity for the January 2013 session.

The eligibility criterion is graduation from any stream. The post graduate students, researchers, scientists, engineers, medical doctors, stake holders, policy makers, administrators, and other professionals with requisite educational qualifications will be given preference.

The duration of program is one month and consists of four blocks. The blocks deal with the biodiversity and its importance, agro biodiversity, threats to biodiversity and sustainable use of biodiversity.

The program will provide an appreciation/understanding of the science underpinning biodiversity and will target the growing need for expertise in sustainable management of biodiversity in a changing climate and the need for mainstreaming these issues in the development planning and poverty reduction. It will promote awareness and capacity building for sustainable management of biodiversity for mainstreaming biodiversity into the daily lives of individuals.

The fee for the program is Rs. 500. It can be completed in a minimum period of one month and a maximum period of six months. Online application form and other details are available at www.ignouonline.ac.in/save. Only 50 students will be admitted for the program (first come first basis).

Chair for Sustainable Development, IGNOU, was established in the year 2007 as a University level Chair, cutting across disciplines and schools. The eminent Agricultural Scientist and Father of green revolution in India, Prof. M.S. Swaminathan is the Honorary Chair for CSD.
Prof. Swaminathan, Honorary Chair, CSD, quoted that There is need for greater efforts in spreading biodiversity literacy. This is particularly important in the context of the emerging changes in temperature, precipitation and sea level as a result of global warming. By conserving and enhancing its natural resource base and using its resources sustainably we can improve the resource efficiency of its economy and reduce its dependence on biodiversity. This course promotes an improved quality of life, sustainable use, the protection of biodiversity and equitable economic prosperity.

                                                                  Source - www.ignou.ac.in





  Similar Threads: I need help with this assembly language program.. please explain program posted below. ! I need help with this assembly language program.. please explain program posted below. ! biodiversity in environmental engineering  free pdf download Unix lab manual(commands,shell program,c program) Announcement for Admission in Management Programs of IGNOU

----------


## dimpysingh

thanks for sharing such thing with us.. i liked it very well its just amazing.....

----------

